# Remington Model 887 Shotgun Product Safety Recall



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Remington Model 887 Shotgun Product Safety Recall - The Firearm Blog


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!

Here is a link directly to the Remington web page for this recall:

Remington Recall

Please check there for more details. I'll Sticky this thread for a while, too.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I could not recall if I had checked mine, thought I did, but di so again just now. Mine is okay. They no longer make the 887 or any other Pump Action shotgun other than 870's. I bought the 887 Nitro with it's ArmorCote protective finish as I thought it would be a perfect survival gun, if only it had worked well, which it did not. I have now cycled it no less than 5,000 times and it seems okay now. Definitely a gun that needed a 'Break in' and I don't see that often. Wife's Hawk 982 performed better (I cycled hers 3,000 times, but only had a glitch or two early on) Any way I do not care as much for pump actions as I thought I did, some was operator error for sure, but even experienced instructors had to bang the butt on the ground a couple of times. We both work better now, but I have had zero problems with my Mossberg 930.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pandaz3 said:


> I could not recall if I had checked mine, thought I did, but di so again just now. Mine is okay. They no longer make the 887 or any other Pump Action shotgun other than 870's. I bought the 887 Nitro with it's ArmorCote protective finish as I thought it would be a perfect survival gun, if only it had worked well, which it did not. I have now cycled it no less than 5,000 times and it seems okay now. Definitely a gun that needed a 'Break in' and I don't see that often. Wife's Hawk 982 performed better (I cycled hers 3,000 times, but only had a glitch or two early on) Any way I do not care as much for pump actions as I thought I did, some was operator error for sure, but even experienced instructors had to bang the butt on the ground a couple of times. We both work better now, but I have had zero problems with my Mossberg 930.


Mossberg kicks Remington's but on shot guns. JMHO.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Remington used to be my favorite long gun manufacturer. Over the years I have owned and shot many 870s of different flavors and never had a problem. Same goes for the model 700.
In the past year I have purchased a 700 SPS Tactical in .308 and a 12 gauge 870 in 3" magnum. The 870 does just exactly what all the rest have done before them, it works without fail. The 700 was purchased without knowledge of the X-mark trigger recall. To be honest, I wanted to install a Timney #510 anyway so not a big deal. I have shot three rounds into .44" at 120 yards with it and intend to keep it forever.
With that said I will not be a customer of Remington firearms again. They seem to have let the accountants take over the quality control and although I love the Remingtons I own, I won't trust the stuff that they are peddling now.
I have never been a fan of Mossberg, But I have not owned one either.


----------

